# Masks after COVID?



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?

I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)

Edit: Ok, COVID probably will be here forever, but I mean after COVID becomes like the flu or something


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 2, 2021)

Never wore one


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 2, 2021)

How will you know it will ever end? Of course with the end of humanity, sure, but you know, soonish


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 2, 2021)

I'll still wear one.


----------



## Uiaad (Oct 2, 2021)

Sadly Covid is not gonna go away anytime soon - without a leap in technology Covid is here to stay. As much as I hate this phrase, this is the new norm, masks and all.  So I will continue to use my mask in moderately populated places and inside public buildings and transport


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> Sadly Covid is not gonna go away anytime soon - without a leap in technology Covid is here to stay. As much as I hate this phrase, this is the new norm, masks and all.  So I will continue to use my mask in moderately populated places and inside public buildings and transport


Oh, I never said it'll be soon. There are still enough people who aren't doing the right things.


----------



## Uiaad (Oct 2, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Oh, I never said it'll be soon. There are still enough people who aren't doing the right things.


Yeah I kinda left out those people as I didn't want the "BeCaUsE I SaW SoMeThInG On fAcEbOoK" conversation had WAY too many of them lately


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 2, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> Sadly Covid is not gonna go away anytime soon - without a leap in technology Covid is here to stay. As much as I hate this phrase, this is the new norm, masks and all.  So I will continue to use my mask in moderately populated places and inside public buildings and transport


actually it does appear that covid is almost gone and forgotten about in this country, no one is using masks either (I don't really mind either way, just doing what everybody else is doing I guess) . I have no idea why Denmark is so different from every other country though, it baffles me a bit.


----------



## Uiaad (Oct 2, 2021)

Spring_Spring said:


> actually it does appear that covid is almost gone and forgotten about in this country, no one is using masks either (I don't really mind either way, just doing what everybody else is doing I guess) . I have no idea why Denmark is so different from every other country though, it baffles me a bit.


Probably the people (by and large) think of the greater good rather than conspiracy theories that make no sense at any level 
5G CaUsEs cOvId 
bIlL GaTeS PuT MiCrO TrAnSmItTeRs iN ThE VaX
ThE GoVeRnMeNt iS TrYiNg tO CoNtRoL YoU ThRoUgH ThE VaX

What really astounds me, is that a majority of these people who come up with or at least regurgitate this at you are the same people who used to tell me to be careful not to believe everything you read online. But man, put it with a fucking Minion meme and you 100% truthful


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 2, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> Probably the people (by and large) think of the greater good rather than conspiracy theories that make no sense at any level
> 5G CaUsEs cOvId
> bIlL GaTeS PuT MiCrO TrAnSmItTeRs iN ThE VaX
> ThE GoVeRnMeNt iS TrYiNg tO CoNtRoL YoU ThRoUgH ThE VaX
> ...


Denmark never really did have a lot of people believing in such theories, or a very numerous anti vaccination movement, that is true


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> Probably the people (by and large) think of the greater good rather than conspiracy theories that make no sense at any level
> 5G CaUsEs cOvId
> bIlL GaTeS PuT MiCrO TrAnSmItTeRs iN ThE VaX
> ThE GoVeRnMeNt iS TrYiNg tO CoNtRoL YoU ThRoUgH ThE VaX
> ...


It's crazy to think that someone could believe that shit. Also those people are ridiculous. 

"You'll be tracked by the microchip in the vaccine" -sent by the person who uses a phone with GPS
"Take cattle medicine to protect yourself from covid" -the same person who says covid is a hoax


----------



## Uiaad (Oct 2, 2021)

Spring_Spring said:


> Denmark never really did have a lot of people believing in such theories, or a very numerous anti vaccination movement, that is true





IanSkinner1982 said:


> It's crazy to think that someone could believe that shit. Also those people are ridiculous.
> 
> "You'll be tracked by the microchip in the vaccine" -sent by the person who uses a phone with GPS
> "Take cattle medicine to protect yourself from covid" -the same person who says covid is a hoax



It's like K said in Men In Black " _People are smart_. They can handle it.  A person is _smart_. _People_ are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it."


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Once things are "back to normal" there's a good chance I may still opt to wear one when I am feeling sick with _whatever _because I think that's a responsible thing to do. Otherwise though for most of my day to day life, unless someone I am with wants me to or I am shopping at a business that requests customers wear one - both things that are happening today - I will likely not.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

Same here with the wearing masks when I'm sick. I cringe at how I never used to wear one when I was sick.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Masks are my new normal. I am still buying cute masks and I am leading in heavily on the cute femboy catboy look


----------



## zanfire (Oct 2, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


> Never wore one


Hey look a trash human, thanks for continuing the spread and evolution of a deadly virus that's swept the planet. i hope your proud of yourself.


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2021)

I'll probably wear one if I know I'm feeling sick. After the last two years or so, it just sounds like the considerate and decent thing to do.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2021)

Frankly i'd rather not wear a mask when I can, but for now, that's how it is.

I don't really go out much these days so it's a mere inconvenience more than something I dislike, I am rather indifferent about it.

So assuming the risks of getting sick lowered considerably I just keep mine in my pocket if I need to get at the grocery store or the bank, for example.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hardly anyone wearing masks around here for a while now. It's mostly just the older people inside supermarkets and other shops. The best part is there's none of that shouting and shaming, people generally respecting others and doing what they think is best for themselves.


----------



## Kezerk (Oct 2, 2021)

I think I'll keep wearing mine. Especially when I'm sick or something.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?

I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)

Edit: Ok, COVID probably will be here forever, but I mean after COVID becomes like the flu or something


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2021)

I like wearing them, feels private.


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 3, 2021)

So, from what I read in this thread, I understand masks are not mandatory to wear in the UK when you go shopping or enter any other inside public places? Here, we have to wear them everywhere inside.  There is even a system in place where people not fully vaccinated (2 shots) cannot enter a restaurant.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm not wearing one now. I'm vaccinated anyway and I don't like how they make it harder to breathe or how they look so I just try to avoid crowded times of day (and avoid going out as much as possible, really)
But I don't think covid is ever going to go away fully, we're always going to have to be careful so there isn't a resurgence. I hope they keep the hand sanitizer dispensers in stores and malls, it's just a good idea in general, if you don't get sick with covid, you could get sick with something else. The store nearest me has a sink with soap so people can wash their hands after touching their old empty beer cans or whatever and some spilled on them, that also works as an alternative to hand sanitizer, but it takes longer so people are less likely to use it.


Uiaad said:


> Probably the people (by and large) think of the greater good rather than conspiracy theories that make no sense at any level
> 5G CaUsEs cOvId
> bIlL GaTeS PuT MiCrO TrAnSmItTeRs iN ThE VaX
> ThE GoVeRnMeNt iS TrYiNg tO CoNtRoL YoU ThRoUgH ThE VaX
> ...


That's because they're joking/trolling. The sad thing is that if enough people joke about something eventually people start believing they're being genuine and they start gaining a following. Wouldn't surprise me if flat earth started as a joke.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 3, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Hardly anyone wearing masks around here for a while now. It's mostly just the older people inside supermarkets and other shops. The best part is there's none of that shouting and shaming, people generally respecting others and doing what they think is best for themselves.


This is kind of my stance.  I have my opinion on the whole thing but respect everyone's choice to do as they please when it comes to it.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 3, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


> Never wore one



Same here ... well maybe 3-4 times in the last 2 years because I had to use the bus and I had mould in my old flat so I choose to use one myself.


----------



## Chary (Oct 3, 2021)

Hardly see anyone with a mask on anymore. Still wear mine anytime I'm outside. 

I can't see covid ending anytime soon, but assuming it ends eventually, I don't really care either way. I find the straps on N95 masks can be irritatingly tight or the cloth ones slipping down and having to be readjusted constantly, but I also kind of like the fact that I don't have to try as hard to fake smile at people trying to talk to me at the checkout or whatever. Could take it or leave it.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 3, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Hardly anyone wearing masks around here for a while now. It's mostly just the older people inside supermarkets and other shops. The best part is there's none of that shouting and shaming, people generally respecting others and doing what they think is best for themselves.


That sounds nice, thankfully I have never experienced anyone being shamed because of using masks or not here, that sounds fucking horrible. Situation here is much like yours as well.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 3, 2021)

Spring_Spring said:


> That sounds nice, thankfully I have never experienced anyone being shamed because of using masks or not here, that sounds fucking horrible. Situation here is much like yours as well.


According to a comment on page 1 of this thread, I'm a "trash human being" for not wearing one


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 3, 2021)

Covid will never go away i guess.... so we have to adapt to it just like if you have a cold, there is no way covid will go away (Not at least winhin now and 5 or maybe 10 years)


----------



## Xzi (Oct 3, 2021)

I probably will when in crowded indoor areas for those couple months a year that constitute flu season, yeah.  It's never fun catching that, and COVID seems likely to go through yearly mutations similar to the flu as well.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 3, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Covid will never go away i guess.... so we have to adapt to it just like if you have a cold, there is no way covid will go away (Not at least winhin now and 5 or maybe 10 years)



There is some chance that it will go away. Not sure how many people here remember the first SARS-Cov pandemic about 20 years ago, but that one almost entirely disappeared after about 2 years and there was no vaccines back then. It's true that SARS-Cov-2 is much more virulent (gain of function research tends to have that effect) so it could last a lot longer, but with proper contact-tracing and isolation it should be possible again.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Oct 3, 2021)

The only places I wear a mask are on public transport and shops that I don't know so when it's no longer a legal requirement I'll stop wearing them all together.

The only time I see myself wearing masks after that is if I have a cold so I don't spread it as much.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm glad I had covid early on. I couldn't imagine having to live in a constant state of fear this whole time. I feel bad for those who weren't so "lucky."

I don't see any scenarios where it ever goes away. I've already made peace with this fact. And for the sake of your mental health I suggest you all do as well. Take solace in the fact that you'll probably only get it bad once. Maybe you'll even luck out and RNG the asymptomatic type (I wasn't so lucky).


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 3, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> There is some chance that it will go away. Not sure how many people here remember the first SARS-Cov pandemic about 20 years ago, but that one almost entirely disappeared after about 2 years and there was no vaccines back then. It's true that SARS-Cov-2 is much more virulent (gain of function research tends to have that effect) so it could last a lot longer, but with proper contact-tracing and isolation it should be possible again.


I remember SARS but i wasn't old enough back then to understand that, but indeed if everyone sticks to the rules and such, Covid will be gone in no time


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 3, 2021)

I only wear masks in public transport beacuse thats the only place it is still req, 1,5m isn't a must anymore, but more of a choice


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 3, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Covid will never go away i guess.... so we have to adapt to it just like if you have a cold, there is no way covid will go away (Not at least winhin now and 5 or maybe 10 years)



The flu variant that caused a global pandemic in 1968-69 is still around. (Woodstock happened during a pandemic, imagine that.) Covid will never be gone, it'll just weaken vs. human immunity with time. Like any/all flu-type virus, it will still be killing a small number of old/immuno-weak people every year, for decades. We are, at some point, going to have to come to terms with that. The annual death rate attributed to "flu" before Covid, just in the USA, was about 60,000. That was normal.

I got the shots, and I now wear a mask only when being forced in order to keep my job -- which fortunately has not been the case since June. If I lived in a densely populated city, there are some public situations where I might wear a mask, but it wouldn't be due to Covid specifically/only.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 3, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> I remember SARS but i wasn't old enough back then to understand that, but indeed if everyone sticks to the rules and such, Covid will be gone in no time


The key difference is that SARS wasn't anywhere near as infectious.

Plus, COVID started with presumably one infection. So if there's at least one person in some random country that still has it, it could start all over again. And that's not even factoring in that viruses can survive for years in standard freezers and other such scenarios. It seems like no one wants to accept that it's endemic, but they were projecting that even in the early days last year.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 3, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> The flu variant that caused a global pandemic in 1968-69 is still around. (Woodstock happened during a pandemic, imagine that.) Covid will never be gone, it'll just weaken vs. human immunity with time. Like any/all flu-type virus, it will still be killing a small number of old/immuno-weak people every year, for decades. We are, at some point, going to have to come to terms with that. The annual death rate attributed to "flu" before Covid, just in the USA, was about 60,000. That was normal.
> 
> I got the shots, and I now wear a mask only when being forced in order to keep my job -- which fortunately has not been the case since June. If I lived in a densely populated city, there are some public situations where I might wear a mask, but it wouldn't be due to Covid specifically/only.


True I think Covid will never go away so we have to accept its existence and if we die from it we have no other choice other then accept our fate, one day sooner or later we will all die, so we have to make sure that we suck every single cell out of life it has.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 3, 2021)

ChiefReginod said:


> The key difference is that SARS wasn't anywhere near as infectious.
> 
> Plus, COVID started with presumably one infection. So if there's at least one person in some random country that still has it, it could start all over again. And that's not even factoring in that viruses can survive for years in standard freezers and other such scenarios. It seems like no one wants to accept that it's endemic, but they were projecting that even in the early days last year.


Thats true, but we have to work toghetter to make the deathrates and invected people at their lowest


----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 3, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Thats true, but we have to work toghetter to make the deathrates and invected people at their lowest


Yeah. Even though I'm not worried about it, I understand that it's still an issue to others and I try not to push my own decisions on anyone. No one has a right to force others to their own way, but we can still be considerate of each other's choices.

For example, I don't wear masks outside since the science says it's not really necessary anyway, but if I see someone ahead of me who's wearing one, I'll take mine out and put it on just as a matter of courtesy to them. And for all I know they could be in an at-risk group. No big deal to me, but it's not going to hurt me to put it on for a bit either.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?

I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)

Edit: Ok, COVID probably will be here forever, but I mean after COVID becomes like the flu or something


----------



## Uiaad (Oct 4, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm not wearing one now. I'm vaccinated anyway and I don't like how they make it harder to breathe or how they look so I just try to avoid crowded times of day (and avoid going out as much as possible, really)
> But I don't think covid is ever going to go away fully, we're always going to have to be careful so there isn't a resurgence. I hope they keep the hand sanitizer dispensers in stores and malls, it's just a good idea in general, if you don't get sick with covid, you could get sick with something else. The store nearest me has a sink with soap so people can wash their hands after touching their old empty beer cans or whatever and some spilled on them, that also works as an alternative to hand sanitizer, but it takes longer so people are less likely to use it.
> 
> That's because they're joking/trolling. The sad thing is that if enough people joke about something eventually people start believing they're being genuine and they start gaining a following. Wouldn't surprise me if flat earth started as a joke.


I could take it as just a joke/troll right up to the point where they start burning cellular masts ( that arent actually 5g in any way shape or form), Assaulting engineers, CUTTING landlines because they are fucking idiots because they think they are somehow 5G. Not to mention these "nurses" "that know better" and instead of a covid inject countless people with saline.  
These will be the same people who don't want ''the government'' "spying" on them. despite owning a driving licence, paying taxes and carrying an iPhone with Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, WhatsApp and TicTok


----------



## Minox (Oct 4, 2021)

Once I don't need one I will not use one. Even now I refuse to wear one while outside and not around other people because why should I really


----------



## fst312 (Oct 4, 2021)

I got used to wearing a mask, so I will most likely continue to wear one. When this whole mask thing started, I felt I should have been wearing a mask all those times I felt sick. I use to sometimes see a person wearing one of those blue masks before covid even existed. Also I noticed ever since this whole mask thing started I can’t say I ever got sick again besides the occasional allergy season, if that counts as getting sick.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 4, 2021)

Spring_Spring said:


> How will you know it will ever end? Of course with the end of humanity, sure, but you know, soonish


yeah it's never going to end
these criminals got away with it
 they made a bioweapons and released it and forced everyone to buy their vaccines
people  are not resisting the vax mandates
now the precedent is set  they will keep making more strains in their labs and releasing them or  come up with new pathogens  to release on us 
it's over


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 4, 2021)

weatMod said:


> yeah it's never going to end
> these criminals got away with it
> they made a bioweapons and released it and forced everyone to buy their vaccines
> people  are not resisting the vax mandates
> ...


Please be joking.


----------



## Yokimari (Oct 4, 2021)

weatMod said:


> yeah it's never going to end
> these criminals got away with it
> they made a bioweapons and released it and forced everyone to buy their vaccines
> people  are not resisting the vax mandates
> ...


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 4, 2021)

It would be cool if it became the social norm here like in Japan to wear them, at least in busy places, either all the time or at the very least if you know you're sick. My immune system is rubbish and a typical winter pre-covid would see me catching a cold/something similar about once a week. That sucks and I would love for it to be reduced.

Standard masks don't mix well with glasses. I've been using a medical visor type thing instead since I've been fully vaccinated, but it would be interesting to see if other innovations could turn up to help this issue.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2021)

Anywhere I had to be muzzled I opted to just tie one of my scarves around my face (generally go for the middle eastern keffiyeh/shemagh), same scarves I had years before and would tie around my face when riding pushbikes or motorbikes to avoid inhaling extra protein, or when it is cold outside. As I had them/used them extensively in years prior and will continue to do so (very useful items they are) then no loss there, probably would be even better on account of the large beard and the things most people larping as builders* were using are somewhat infective under such conditions (even without people fiddling with their face because they never were instructed in/inducted into proper usage**).

*better yet often with the ones that allow you to exhale but not inhale as much dust.

**something I have actually taught, and generally find you can tell someone all you want; until they wander into work the next day feeling like a 50 a day smoker that made it to 60 because they screwed up they still screw up. By most accounts same for medics that taught new medics.

All my stockpile of masks I had before that might do something against small particles I kept for grinding operations, spray painting and woodwork that actually require something effective lest I hack up a lung. That stuff is expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 5, 2021)

fuck no im keeping it on, i prefer to be ugly in peace, thank you very much


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> It would be cool if it became the social norm here like in Japan to wear them, at least in busy places, either all the time or at the very least if you know you're sick. My immune system is rubbish and a typical winter pre-covid would see me catching a cold/something similar about once a week. That sucks and I would love for it to be reduced.


If your impression is that people want to wear the mask here I believe you're mistaken. Most people used to wear it when sick out of social obligation (and also so you can work even if sick).


----------



## nemwolf (Oct 5, 2021)

Yeah I'll keep on wearing my mask


----------



## Yokimari (Oct 5, 2021)

I'll keep wearing it because at this point we seem stuck with COVID.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 5, 2021)

I got my shot way back in March and I typically don't wear one now unless I have a reason to.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 5, 2021)

I only wear one when I have to, and honestly, I doubt there will be an "after Covid." Got the impression it will be much like the flu. It's with us now.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 5, 2021)

It's nice seeing all the different opinions here without it turning into a huge internet fight.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

ChiefReginod said:


> It's nice seeing all the different opinions here without it turning into a huge internet fight.



It's gotten to that point where civil discourse is surprising to see.


----------



## such (Oct 5, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Hardly anyone wearing masks around here for a while now. It's mostly just the older people inside supermarkets and other shops. The best part is there's none of that shouting and shaming, people generally respecting others and doing what they think is best for themselves.


Which is odd considering that the mask isn't really for you - it's for everyone else. Not wearing one is kind of a "I'm not too bothered about your well-being, kind sir, and if I'm inconvenienced even slightly by it you can very well piss off and die for all I care" statement. Exaggerating, because it's funny this way.

But yeah, it's gotten relatively civil all of a sudden on that front, and I'm surprised there isn't a conspiracy theory about it yet. People with masks on and people with them off just sort of existing together without too many hissy fits from what I've seen. Technically, you're still supposed to wear them indoors, but no one really jumps on you if you're not. I wouldn't say that seems smart at this stage of the pandemic, but just a little bit of civil for once does feel nice.

Even in countries which are supposed to have disallowed the use of non-ffp2 masks people still use cloth masks without any bother. Though there there's very few people not using masks, so I suppose that's sort of an escalation that everyone accepts as a trade-off.

Me, I'll keep my mask on, but the comfort on those ffp2 masks needs to be improved if they want me to wear them as much as cloth masks.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 5, 2021)

I will when I'm sick or have a cold (cloth or ffp2). Before the Rona, I often got the flu a few days after long train rides (>1h) so I will deffo stick with using masks in public transportation (ffp2)


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

such said:


> Which is odd considering that the mask isn't really for you - it's for everyone else. Not wearing one kind is kind of a "I'm not too bothered about your well-being, kind sir, and if I'm inconvenienced even slightly by it you can very well piss off and die for all I care" statement. Exaggerating, because it's funny this way.



I kinda enjoyed wearing masks in public, but I'm not convinced 99% of the ones sold do anything significant against spreading the virus. The key is to spend as little time as possible in public indoor areas to minimise viral load. You will be breathing a similar amount of it with or without a typical mask so get out of there as soon as you can. Social distancing is definitely more effective than masks, but again it doesn't matter if you're breathing the same air inside a small shop.


----------



## such (Oct 5, 2021)

Well, that's why there's limitations on how many people you can stuff indoors. It's all a balancing act with many factors/moving parts. Technically, wearing a mask can even be harmful to you if you're being dumb about it, but the point is that many flimsy potential lines of defense is better than the alternative.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?

I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)

Edit: Ok, COVID probably will be here forever, but I mean after COVID becomes like the flu or something


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

such said:


> Well, that's why there's limitations on how many people you can stuff indoors.



Unfortunately, it seems not many are following that anymore. I was in an optician the other day and there were so many people stuffed in there the air actually felt thicker to breathe. I was sure I would get Covid that day lol.. but nope all tests have been negative since then.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 5, 2021)

Minox said:


> If your impression is that people want to wear the mask here I believe you're mistaken. Most people used to wear it when sick out of social obligation (and also so you can work even if sick).


I didn't really know if they _wanted_ to or not, but doing it out of social obligation is fine with me, still keeps me from getting sick so much.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Oct 5, 2021)

I wear mine in areas that are multicultural and majority of the people don't bother wearing them


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 5, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> I wear mine in areas that are multicultural and majority of the people don't bother wearing them



Is the multicultural part relevant?


----------



## MSX (Oct 5, 2021)

I certainly hope mask wearing stays around, although I think most people won't. Notice how there was a dip in the flu last year because everyone was wearing a mask. That brief moment between vaccines and the Delta variant where I didn't need it, I felt naked.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Oct 6, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Is the multicultural part relevant?



Seriously! If your offended by that then give your head a wobble


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 6, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Seriously! If your offended by that then give your head a wobble



So, is it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2021)

MSX said:


> Notice how there was a dip in the flu last year because everyone was wearing a mask.


Is that the reason? Not everybody sitting around in their houses twiddling their thumbs?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 6, 2021)

MSX said:


> I certainly hope mask wearing stays around, although I think most people won't. Notice how there was a dip in the flu last year because everyone was wearing a mask. That brief moment between vaccines and the Delta variant where I didn't need it, I felt naked.


I find it curious how the flu was practically “absent” when covid was at an all time high, don’t you? Might also be worth mentioning that the symptoms of the two are so incredibly similar. The statistics that show that as soon as COVID rolled around, the flu magically disappeared.
Not saying anything specific, but that’s just a few thoughts to play around with.



FAST6191 said:


> Is that the reason? Not everybody sitting around in their houses twiddling their thumbs?


My first guess wouldn’t be that it’s due to those quarantines some people just ignored. Here in the states, the cases are still the worst out of any country and it’s not completely because of that.



IanSkinner1982 said:


> After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?
> 
> I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)


I was never a fan of masks. They don’t bother me in the slightest to wear, but I don’t think I’ll use them unless wherever I am wants people masked. I don’t really see people saying it’s “over” or anything until 2025 minimum with the way things are currently being handled.
Cool masks? I don’t think I could wear a ‘cool mask’ in public in a few years with the way conspiracy theorists in my area seem to attack anyone who wears them unfortunately.

Maybe where I live things are just a bit rougher than they need to be because of how diverse some of these people are, but short answer is after it’s over, I’ll just do it if I legally have to somewhere


----------



## appleburger (Oct 6, 2021)

I'd _maybe_ wear one to really crowded venues post COVID, just to avoid getting sick with flu/strep, but if there's food & drinks I won't bother.


----------



## WG481 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'll be habitually picking up a mask whether I like it or not.


----------



## MSX (Oct 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that the reason? Not everybody sitting around in their houses twiddling their thumbs?


Well that too.


Mama Looigi said:


> I find it curious how the flu was practically “absent” when covid was at an all time high, don’t you? Might also be worth mentioning that the symptoms of the two are so incredibly similar. The statistics that show that as soon as COVID rolled around, the flu magically disappeared.
> Not saying anything specific, but that’s just a few thoughts to play around with.


It's as if masks stop this stuff from flying out of your mouth and nose and flying around the air for other people to inhale. And also as FAST6191 said, everyone staying home doing jack all also helps not get others sick.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 6, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?
> 
> I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)


Only if I wanna hide my ugly face


----------



## MSX (Oct 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Only if I wanna hide my ugly face


Dentists hate him


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2021)

MSX said:


> Dentists hate him


Sure, but only because of his personality


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 7, 2021)

Personally I will still wear mine. I really see no reason not to


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2021)

Is everyone overlooking we could have a really cool "Eyes Wide Shut" situation here??

Edit: Obviously block the mouth instead of the eyes otherwise it won't really work lol


----------



## Deleted member 191657 (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't like the feeling of wearing a mask, it makes conversation way harder for me. I use a mask whenever deemed necessary for safety and/or regulations and will stop as soon as it's not necessary.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 3, 2021)

I don't wear it for several reasons (one of those being health). Plus, it doesn't actually protect you or anyone from anything. It gives people a false sense of security.



If you wear a mask and you can smell, then it's not stopping whatever.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 3, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> If you wear a mask and you can smell, then it's not stopping whatever.


I don't know what kind of crappy mask that is, but the ones I wear aren't like that. In fact, it's one of the things that always hits me when I take it off is suddenly being able to smell everything around me again.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?

I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)

Edit: Ok, COVID probably will be here forever, but I mean after COVID becomes like the flu or something


----------



## ChibiMofo (Nov 3, 2021)

I love the optimism expressed by the phrase "after COVID."


----------



## E1ite007 (Nov 3, 2021)

Tbh, yeah. At least for a long time.
I don't trust people and although we may be vaccinated, the effect is not forever lasting.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 3, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> I don't wear it for several reasons (one of those being health). Plus, it doesn't actually protect you or anyone from anything. It gives people a false sense of security.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wear a mask and you can smell, then it's not stopping whatever.



I'm sorry you don't understand science.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 3, 2021)

Nah. I've had enough of this mask. I have enough trouble breathing as a very elderly man, as is. But yes, I will wait till it's all over. Damn


----------



## impeeza (Nov 4, 2021)

SarsCovid-19 will be like the influenza virus, never will go, each year a new "variation" and obviously a new "vaccine"   on sectors where the people do not follow basic hygiene, will be like Ebola: sporadic outbreak and new quarentines.  but learn from some Asiatic countries,  after the SARS they continue to protect them selves 1 year after the outbreak officially ended, but was no new outbreaks.

Use Mask
Wash your hands constantly
Use sanitizer alcohol
try to maintain safe distance
take care of you and your beloveds (hope they include the rest of humanity )

On resume Be safe.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2021)

impeeza said:


> SarsCovid-19 will be like the influenza virus, never will go, each year a new "variation" and obviously a new "vaccine"


And maybe one Day,the *"Vaccinate all of them now"* Mass Movement will understand AND accept it.....
....even a 99,99 % Vaccination Rate will not change that for the Moment......

_*It will never go away again....it will be maybe "not so harmful anymore".....someday....*_



And for the Thread Protocol- No,If I ever should get "it" and get recovered,I will do not wear a Mask no longer.


----------



## DaFixer (Dec 25, 2021)

No, I hate to wear them.
But for some reason those mask have a funny side effect on me!
Because i'm autistic, I really try to read poeple faces. That help me to figure out if they a serious or not.
But with those masks I have only the eye's, so i'm more forcus on then before covid.
Now I notice, that I starting to really like women eye's.
So now i'm first checking the women eyes first and then the rest


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2021)

COVID will never be all said and done it's here forever now just like the flu. so you can forget about a covid free world it's never happening pandoras box has been opened.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Dec 25, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> COVID will never be all said and done it's here forever now just like the flu. so you can forget about a covid free world it's never happening pandoras box has been opened.


No I think it can die


----------



## AlexMCS (Dec 25, 2021)

I won't be using masks "after CoViD-19", except for the usual (I'm sick, I'll be visiting sick people etc.).
As for what "after CoViD-19" means, that is the real question here, since the virus and its variants, naturally or not, most likely won't be going anywhere.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 29, 2021)

No. Whenever covid calms down and becomes more like the common cold, I'll stop wearing my mask (and update my avvy). It's incredible the amount of people that this covid is over, though. We need the anti maskers to participate. I feel like we are all on the same team, trying to win the cup, but some players are hanging out in the locker room waiting for the few all-stars to win the cup for them. The game will just drag on.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 29, 2021)

They don't work, to give you the idea of fake 'safety". Our government has said this from the beginning that they dont work and cannot be used like that. aside from the many researches done and experts. And aside from all the ritualistic, metaphorical etc. reasons they want you to wear one like cattle and have your voice censored. etc.
Trauma based mind control people.
Psychological warfare.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> They don't work, to give you the idea of fake 'safety". Our government has said this from the beginning that they dont work and cannot be used like that. aside from the many researches done and experts. And aside from all the ritualistic, metaphorical etc. reasons they want you to wear one like cattle and have your voice censored. etc.
> Trauma based mind control people.
> Psychological warfare.


lern2science


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 29, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> And maybe one Day,the *"Vaccinate all of them now"* Mass Movement will understand AND accept it.....
> ....even a 99,99 % Vaccination Rate will not change that for the Moment......
> 
> _*It will never go away again....it will be maybe "not so harmful anymore".....someday....*_
> ...


The vaccines aren't magical condoms that makes you invulnerable.

The vaccine's *reduces largely the mortality rate if you get infected.*

Which is why people must get it... well... not really from my own sadistical point of view ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

On topic:
Yes, *I wore masks before* this fucking chinese shit, and I will wear one after it.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> lern2science


indeed instead of learning fake ass science.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 29, 2021)

_After_ Covid... that's cute.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 29, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> _After_ Covid... that's cute.


There never was covid to be proven. that certainly cute indeed.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 29, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> There never was covid to be proven. that certainly cute indeed.


Lol, you conspiracy nuts.  Nah, I just think it's cute that people think Covid will one day end.  Hey, maybe the flu will end soon too!


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> indeed instead of learning fake ass science.




(Just to be clear - I'm laughing at you)


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 30, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Lol, you conspiracy nuts.  Nah, I just think it's cute that people think Covid will one day end.  Hey, maybe the flu will end soon too!


One name "Kary mullis" GG bye bye


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?

I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)

Edit: Ok, COVID probably will be here forever, but I mean after COVID becomes like the flu or something


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 30, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> One name "Kary mullis" GG bye bye


No offense, but I'm not gonna look up anything from a guy who's username screams that they've spent years stressing over the fact that jetfuel can't melt steal beams.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 30, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> No offense, but I'm not gonna look up anything from a guy who's username screams that they've spent years stressing over the fact that jetfuel can't melt steal beams.


This is precisely your challenge, short sighted mindedness. Enjoy the effects of your creations! You are responsible. Up to you. I've shared what needed to be shared.  The ones who are ment to find will find.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 30, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> This is precisely your challenge, short sighted mindedness. Enjoy the effects of your creations! You are responsible. Up to you. I've shared what needed to be shared.  The ones who are ment to find will find.


If you ever wanna be taken seriously in life, take the time to really think about how you present yourself. Just some wisdom for ya there.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 30, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> If you ever wanna be taken seriously in life, just think about how you present yourself. Just some wishing for ya there.


Nah, thats each person's own responsibility. If you just want to look at the crust and judge entirely upon that, that is your limited free choice to do so.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 30, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> Nah, thats each person's own responsibility. If you just want to look at the crust and judge entirely upon that, that is your limited free choice to do so.


Agreed, if you want to be taken seriously it is your own responsibility. You've done a great job of quickly getting others to dismiss you.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 30, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Agreed, if you want to be taken seriously out is your own responsibility. You've done a great job of quickly getting others to dismiss you.


Again, if you are turned off by some crust or detail to your ego. Just short sightedness. You avoid everyone in your life like that? explains alot for the situation we are in... But you will reap your own benefits. own learning to do. Even if you had the most ridicilious name or belief I couldn't care less if you are honestly trying to have a conversation and are pointing to something that may be of some value or importance.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 30, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> Again, if you are turned off by some crust or detail to your ego. Just short sightedness. You avoid everyone in your life like that? explains alot for the situation we are in... But you will reap your own benefits. own learning to do. Even if you had the most ridicilious name or belief I couldn't care less if you are honestly trying to have a conversation and are pointing to something that may be of some value or importance.


Nothing to do with ego, I just don't give the guy standing naked in the street screaming about God's plan, any notice, they look insane and therefore probably are. In other words, you immediately come across as a nutjob, and that means that anything you have to say is immediately getting dismissed as bullshit.  Present yourself better and I might think that you might maybe know what you're talking about.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 30, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Nothing to do with ego, I just don't give the guy standing naked in the street screaming about God's plan, any credit. In other words, you immediately come across as nutjob, and that means that anything you have to say is immediately getting dismissed as bullshit.  Present yourself better and I might think that you might maybe know what you're talking about.


Nah. fk your optics lol. ppl shouldnt give so much of a rats ass about that(also part of the problem). Actual content is where it is at. Better to troll your short sighted mind in proofing it right by trying to act like a nutjob then trying to squeeze myself in a box and acquiesce to one's belief system enough so that each person may like me enough to listen. If you want me to be a nutjob. Ill be one for yah.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 30, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> Nah. fk your optics lol. ppl shouldnt give so much of a rats ass about that(also part of the problem). Actual content is where it is at. Better to troll your short sighted mind in proofing it right by trying to act like a nutjob then trying to squeeze myself in a box and acquiesce to one's belief system enough so that each person may like me enough to listen. If you want me to be a nutjob. Ill be one for yah.


Cool bro, good luck ever changing anyone's opinon to match your own. You'll need it.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 30, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Cool bro, good luck ever changing anyone's opinon to match your own. You'll need it.


Good luck bro in finding some semblance of truth, when the first thing you do when you see something that you don't like, understand or makes you uncomfortable is complete dismissal.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 30, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> Good luck bro in finding some semblance of truth, when the first thing you do when you see something that you don't like, understand or makes you uncomfortable is complete dismissal.


Lol, you tried


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Dec 30, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Lol, you tried


I sure did. I took my responsibility by informing you&others reading here. You can't say you were never made aware of this what I shared. Your karma to follow up or not.
Everyone has wisdom to share and to be learned from. Even that flateather with that "crust" you probably don't like. (pun intended) or god shouting men you speak off.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 30, 2021)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> I sure did. I took my responsibility by informing you&others reading here. You can't say you were never made aware of this what I shared. Your karma to follow up or not.
> Everyone has wisdom to share and to be learned from. Even that flateather with that "crust" you probably don't like. (pun intended) or god shouting men you speak off.


This is adorable


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 30, 2021)

Kary disagreed with the scientific evidence supporting climate change, ozone depletion, and that hiv does not lead to aids. He thought the government and scientists created those issues to better further their carreer. He did create the pcr technique that is used in covid testing. He also took lots of lsd, surfed, and was married 4 times. I admit it, I looked it up. He died in 2019. He probably wouldve believed that covid is fake and q is real and all that bullshit. Now I know that he was a smart crazy person.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 30, 2021)

I love wearing my jockstrap as a mask in public. I think It's cool.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 30, 2021)

No I won't. I don't wear one right now unless it's absolutely required of me


----------



## IS1982 (Dec 30, 2021)

Since making this thread, I've learned more about COVID, but I'm too lazy to change the name to "Masks after COVID-19 becomes more like the flu and we don't need masks everywhere".


----------



## klekken123 (Jan 27, 2022)

I fucking hate this vaccine propaganda now.

At first I was positive to the vaccine when they said: 90% will be immune and society can restore to normal when 70% is vaccinated... Then suddenly; Oh, the vaccine didn't protect u at all, u only get less sick (Which is in fact due to Omrikon)... Pfizer is lying as fuck.... I have 2 vaccinations, and now Im really hesitant to take the third one, because: It doesn't work god damnit! And people say: "WEAR MASK, WEAR MASK", then I'm all like: But hey! Im vaccinated!!... Others: "But u can still spread the virus",,, ME: "That's isn't what the said in the beginning",  others: "Pffft, media has NEVER said that".... Then I give em a lot of good ol URLS and BAM they are like: "wtf? Maybe we've been screwed after all"... And now they talk about a 4th dose? Stupid sheeps!


----------



## Lacius (Jan 27, 2022)

klekken123 said:


> I fucking hate this vaccine propaganda now.
> 
> At first I was positive to the vaccine when they said: 90% will be immune and society can restore to normal when 70% is vaccinated... Then suddenly; Oh, the vaccine didn't protect u at all, u only get less sick (Which is in fact due to Omrikon)... Pfizer is lying as fuck.... I have 2 vaccinations, and now Im really hesitant to take the third one, because: It doesn't work god damnit! And people say: "WEAR MASK, WEAR MASK", then I'm all like: But hey! Im vaccinated!!... Others: "But u can still spread the virus",,, ME: "That's isn't what the said in the beginning",  others: "Pffft, media has NEVER said that".... Then I give em a lot of good ol URLS and BAM they are like: "wtf? Maybe we've been screwed after all"... And now they talk about a 4th dose? Stupid sheeps!


It isn't propaganda. It's science.

The vaccines are the best way to reduce the risk of contracting the disease, spreading the disease, getting seriously ill from the disease, and dying from the disease. The reason things have changed is because of new variants that have popped up in populations with low vaccination rates.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 27, 2022)

I wear the subzero mask. Makes me look cool.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?

I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)

Edit: Ok, COVID probably will be here forever, but I mean after COVID becomes like the flu or something


----------



## smf (Jan 27, 2022)

klekken123 said:


> I fucking hate this vaccine propaganda now.
> 
> At first I was positive to the vaccine when they said: 90% will be immune and society can restore to normal when 70% is vaccinated... Then suddenly; Oh, the vaccine didn't protect u at all, u only get less sick (Which is in fact due to Omrikon)... Pfizer is lying as fuck.... I have 2 vaccinations, and now Im really hesitant to take the third one, because: It doesn't work god damnit! And people say: "WEAR MASK, WEAR MASK", then I'm all like: But hey! Im vaccinated!!... Others: "But u can still spread the virus",,, ME: "That's isn't what the said in the beginning",  others: "Pffft, media has NEVER said that".... Then I give em a lot of good ol URLS and BAM they are like: "wtf? Maybe we've been screwed after all"... And now they talk about a 4th dose? Stupid sheeps!



The vaccines do work, but that doesn't mean that you won't need to be vaccinated again.

Viruses mutate. Until they mutate, they can't predict what mutations there will be and whether the vaccine will work against them.

That doesn't make them liars.


----------



## MissingN0pe (Jan 27, 2022)

People could get into the habit of wearing one when they're sick, like people in Asia tend to do


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 27, 2022)

SG854 said:


> I wear the subzero mask. Makes me look cool.


<~~~~~~~ Get Over Here!!~~~~~~


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 27, 2022)

I'll continue to wear them when sick or when it's winter.
My lips get severely dehydrated really easily with the winter air and masks have helped a lot.

And I don't want to spread viruses around, even if it's just the common cold. Just seems like the nicer thing to do.
It sucks to wear them right now, with it being summer, but during winter it feels really comfy.


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 27, 2022)

Nope, the end result is looking like everyone gets covid, in hopefully less virulent forms. Eventually it seems there will be no point.


----------



## Something whatever (Jan 31, 2022)

I like masks, I'll keep mine on


----------



## Lacius (Jan 31, 2022)

Why is it always the ugly people who refuse to wear masks? Cover that mug.


----------



## Benja81 (Feb 1, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Why is it always the ugly people who refuse to wear masks? Cover that mug.


Funny, but in reality its the people who think freedom means you're allowed to affect other's personal safety, in order to climax a "freedom" fetish. Without considering it violates other's right to life and liberty, by needlessly increasing the likelihood of being exposed. Essentially sociopaths and/or science deniers.

To be clear, I will wear a mask when/where its recommended to do so by science, or if I knew I was sick, but not after/otherwise.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 1, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> Funny, but in reality its the people who think freedom means you're allowed to affect other's personal safety, in order to climax a "freedom" fetish. Without considering it violates other's right to life and liberty, by needlessly increasing the likelihood of being exposed. Essentially sociopaths and/or science deniers.


So, ugos.


----------



## Benja81 (Feb 1, 2022)

Lacius said:


> So, ugos.


Pretty much.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Masks are my new normal. I am still buying cute masks and I am leading in heavily on the cute femboy catboy look


This hadn’t changed, I am still leaning in on the cute femboy catboy with a mask look.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 9, 2022)

I think masks need to stay. Nothing to do with COVID, some of y'all are just ugly.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 9, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I think masks need to stay. Nothing to do with COVID, some of y'all are just ugly.



 well we got a mask for your eyes so you don't need to see us.


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 10, 2022)

MissingN0pe said:


> People could get into the habit of wearing one when they're sick, like people in Asia tend to do


Basically this. Masks are a pain only because I wear glasses and don't want to wear contacts. Not whatever delusional narrative people made for themselves.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 11, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This hadn’t changed, I am still leaning in on the cute femboy catboy with a mask look.


Didn't it come out that cloth masks are not able to reduce the spread of infection? I assume you haven't managed to find a supply of cute surgical masks?


----------



## IS1982 (Feb 11, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Didn't it come out that cloth masks are not able to reduce the spread of infection? I assume you haven't managed to find a supply of cute surgical masks?


There's always sticking a nice cloth mask over the boring surgical ones.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 11, 2022)

I haven't worn one in months. I sometimes did it just to avoid confrontation in the beginning, but it isn't really done here by many anymore.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Feb 11, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> I haven't worn one in months. I sometimes did it just to avoid confrontation in the beginning, but it isn't really done here by many anymore.



And that is aa HUGE part of the problem. No one cares enough anymore to confront anyone. What good does it do me when I'm wearing a mask in a store, but I'm the only one? What good does it do for me, when I'm surrounded by 100 other people that are NOT wearing a mask? Why should me or anyone else not confront any of these people? For fear of a violent reaction? I'm getting sooooooooooooooo tired of trying to protect myself, when absolutely no one around me is trying to help the situation, at all. It's like I'm ready to just give up. I'm not sure how much longer I can fight the fight regarding COVID. I've already had it once, was incredibly sick, and have had several scares that required me to be tested because people I was around conveniently forgot to tell me they werent feeling well until after the fact. I'm sick of the stupid people not doing their part, but I may soon become one of those people. I just can't do this anymore. I'm too tired of fighting for my own health and safety.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Feb 11, 2022)

Masks keep my face warm in the cold so once Covid isn't an issue anymore I'll probably keep wearing them outside and take them off in shops.


----------



## City (Feb 11, 2022)

People being filthy was my major issue before COVID. Now that masks have been normalized, I'm going to wear one for a long time. You don't have to, obviously, but I will.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 2, 2021)

After COVID is all said and done, will you still wear masks? Plenty of us have bought nice reusable masks, and I wanted to know what you'll do with them after COVID. Will you still walk around showing off your cool masks, or do you think you'll be all masked out?

I think I'll keep wearing mine. I've spent good money on masks, and I like how they look on me. (though I might look a bit weird if everyone else stops wearing masks)

Edit: Ok, COVID probably will be here forever, but I mean after COVID becomes like the flu or something


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 11, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Didn't it come out that cloth masks are not able to reduce the spread of infection? I assume you haven't managed to find a supply of cute surgical masks?


I rarely leave my house but I do double mask when I am in places like stores and shit. But I am looking for a supply of cute surgical masks.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Feb 11, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I rarely leave my house but I do double mask when I am in places like stores and shit. But I am looking for a supply of cute surgical masks.



Have you even looked? They're available plenty of places, including Amazon.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 11, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Have you even looked? They're available plenty of places, including Amazon.


I have and didn’t find anything my speed. I try to have cute cat masks to match my cat ears UωU


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 11, 2022)

> Masks after COVID?​


First,after my Recovering,I thought - "Never a Mask again !"
But for Flu(hightimes) and that Things,sometimes maybe for some Places (Kindergarden for Example) I will wear it.

For daily Life I must say,I would deny it.


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 16, 2022)

you will see me wearing one of these


----------



## twingo (Feb 17, 2022)

I will not wear them after COVID, especially in summer.


----------



## Tomhusrt (Feb 22, 2022)

I have 17 masks, Wear just three. I didn't want but I was forced.


----------

